# Cheese Cake



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone have a recipe? I generally make cherve then add sugar and lemon juice, beat it smooth, put it in a graham cracker crust and top with cherry comstock. Seems like someone had a recipe for pumpkin cheese cake around the holidays last year....or am I remembering the Kefir recipe swap?

Any help will definately be appreciated!

Linda


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you can use your chevre in any recipe just replace the cream cheese


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my all time favorite cheesecake. I made it for Halloween and Thanksgiving last year. 
It's supposed to be similiar to the Cheesecake Factory kind.

Enjoy!



1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs 
5 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 cup sugar, plus 
1 tablespoon sugar 
3 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup canned pumpkin 
3 eggs 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon allspice 
whipped cream 
Directions
1Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
2Make the crust by combining the graham cracker crumbs with the melted butter and 1 T sugar in a medium bowl. 
3Stir well enough to coat all of the crumbs with the butter, but not so much as to turn the mixture into paste. 
4Keep it crumbly. 
5Put foil partway up the outside part of an 8-inch springform pan. 
6Press the crumbs onto the bottom and about two-thirds of the way up the sides of the springform pan. 
7You don't want the crust to form all of the way up the back of each slice of cheesecake. 
8Bake the crust for 5 minutes, then set aside until you are ready to fill it. 
9In a large mixing bowl combine the cream cheese, 1 C sugar, and vanilla. 
10Mix with an electric mixer until smooth. 
11Add the pumpkin, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice and continue beating until smooth and creamy. 
12Pour the filling into the pan. 
13Bake for 60-70 minutes. 
14The top will turn a bit darker at this point. 
15Remove from the oven and allow the cheesecake to cool. 
16When the cheesecake has come to room temperature, put it into the refrigerator. 
17When the cheesecake has chilled, remove the pan sides and cut the cake into 8 equal pieces. 
18Serve with a generous portion of whipped cream on top.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH THANKS Bernice am putting this up in the recipe section.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank You Bernice and Sondra!!!!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

You're so welcome!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

yummy !!


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheesecake!!!! did someone say cheesecake - where, where??? let me at it!!! :biggrin


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

:thankyou That recipe sounds divine! Did you say you were going to make one and send it my way? I'll graciously accept! :biggrin


----------

